
Glassdoor Research 2019: Progress on the Gender Pay Gap [pdf] - sahin-boydas
https://www.glassdoor.com/research/app/uploads/sites/2/2019/02/Gender-Pay-Gap-2019-Research-Report.pdf
======
jimmy1
[https://fee.org/articles/harvard-study-gender-pay-gap-
explai...](https://fee.org/articles/harvard-study-gender-pay-gap-explained-
entirely-by-work-choices-of-men-and-women/)

